# Plumbing in a high rise condo



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

bwalley said:


> None.
> 
> Please explain where I was wrong in my previous answer if you can.


You first tell a Licensed Plumber (how could you have know that he IS Licensed) to Call a Licensed Plumber, not a bad idea. Excusable. 

But then you claim that you know how and give advice concerning the "How To" and you are NOT Licensed. Is that not a bit of Hypocrisy???


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

bwalley said:


> Please explain where I was wrong in my previous answer if you can.


You answered a series of questions that were not even asked, and failed to address the matter of coordinating shutting down building owned piping (not tenant owned piping).


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

bwalley said:


> In Florida Architects or P.E.'s design plumbing systems in a Highrise, unless it is under $50,000 in value, but I know how to, it is part of the test questions I will be asked next month.


Have you ever seen an architect's plumbing design?

They even make notations that state verify code because they are not qualified to do it, most engineers aren't either, they are trained in theory, not in code. I have run high rise work, the as built piping was always done to my drawings.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I know both of you would be fuzk shutting down a DC high rise :jester:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> I know both of you would be fuzk shutting down a DC high rise :jester:


Some building owners are so tough when it comes to stuff like that, a man has to seriously ponder his options.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> I know both of you would be fuzk shutting down a DC high rise :jester:


I have a b-box key, no problem.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I have a b-box key, no problem.


:thumbsup: Just tell the other tenants that someone must have gotten a kink in the hose to the building. :laughing: I read in the paper not too long ago that they tack weld on the manhole covers and buffalo box covers as part of this homeland security deal in DC.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I am impressed. Not that it means anything to you guys:laughing:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> You first tell a Licensed Plumber to Call a Licensed Plumber, not a bad idea and how could you have know that he IS Licensed. Excusable.
> 
> But then you claim that you know how and give advice concerning the "How To" and you are NOT Licensed. Is that not a bit of Hypocrisy???


In his bio he said he is an electrician, later he said he was a licensed plumber, I found it odd he was asking a quetion of coordinating shutting off water since he is a licensed plumber.

Since he has 2 plumbing licenses, does that make him twice as good as a guy with just 1?

I gave no advice, I told him how the water is shut off to different devices inside a unit and that each floor is typically able to be shut off seperately from the rest of the building.

Have you ever seen a highris that the individual floors did not have a shut off? I never have, I am licensed in florida and only work here, so up north you guys may do things differently.

What is the requiremnt for getting a Plumbing license in PA?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> :thumbsup: Just tell the other tenants that someone must have gotten a kink in the hose to the building. :laughing: I read in the paper not too long ago that they tack weld on the manhole covers and buffalo box covers as part of this homeland security deal in DC.


You know those cordless grinders they make now? They work pretty good.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

bwalley said:


> Have you ever seen a highris that the individual floors did not have a shut off?


:laughing: You seriously asking that? 



bwalley said:


> I never have,


You should get out more. In a great deal of the country, the housing stock is a lot older than the last hurricane to blow through. 



bwalley said:


> What is the requiremnt for getting a Plumbing license in PA?


We're fortunate to have to collect them for every town we work in. Same with electrical. I'm an electrician.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

BWALLEY, MD is also a Clown and a Magician on the weekends. The tricks are off the hook.

You should see his costume his shoes and bow tie are to die for :jester:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> You know those cordless grinders they make now? They work pretty good.


I think if I was a burgler, that would be my #1 tool. .


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> BWALLEY, MD is also a Clown and a Magician on the weekends. The tricks are off the hook.
> 
> You should see his costume his shoes and bow tie are to die for :jester:


I'll be here all week. Thanks a lot people. Remember to tip your waitress.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

mdshunk said:


> :laughing: You seriously asking that?
> 
> You should get out more. In a great deal of the country, the housing stock is a lot older than the last hurricane to blow through.
> 
> We're fortunate to have to collect them for every town we work in. Same with electrical. I'm an electrician.


I like Florida just fine.

My Uncle was a contractor in Illinois, he was a general Contractor and then he needed a Roofers license for a job so he went to the building dpeartment and told them he wanted to be a roofing contractor and wanted to know what he had to do, they asked if he had insuarance, he said yes, and showed them, he paid a fee and then he became a licensed roofer in Illinois.

He was in Florida for a
while before that and took the GC test, he is a pretty smart guy and he said he was surprised at how difficult it was, but he passed it on the 1st try.

Does every town test you, or do you just pay a fee?

In Florida if you are certified, you can work in all counties in the state.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

bwalley said:


> Does every town test you, or do you just pay a fee?


Is this the part where if I answer a certain way you get to tell me how smart you are again, and how tough your test is ?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

mdshunk said:


> Is this the part where if I answer a certain way you get to tell me how smart you are again, and how tough your test is ?


I figured you could answer the question easier than me looking it up, but if it is too difficult, don't bother.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

bwalley said:


> I figured you could answer the question easier than me looking it up, but if it is too difficult, don't bother.


Yeah, it's really really hard.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

BWalley how old are you??


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> BWalley how old are you??


I've got 10 dollars on 20-something.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> BWalley how old are you??


bet he'd be good friends with that kid that says hes an electrician and a GC and a metal welder, and cuts down trees on the side. Hes an expert on everything


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

mdshunk said:


> I've got 10 dollars on 20-something.


I will take your bet.

You want me to fax you copy om my Drivers License to prove my age?

I am a bit older than 20 something.

How old are you?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

bwalley said:


> I will take your bet.
> 
> You want me to fax you copy om my Drivers License to prove my age?
> 
> ...


16... and a half.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

bwalley said:


> I will take your bet.
> 
> You want me to *fax you copy om my Drivers License to prove* my age?
> 
> ...



The phraseology sound 19 - 22.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

This is getting very Juvenile. Not even "fun to boot". Boring!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

has to be at least 18 if hes really taking the exam, most states require you be at least 18. Ill say 19/20


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

mdshunk said:


> 16... and a half.


My oldest daughter is 16 and a 1/2.

Are we betting?

Or do you just want to know how old I am?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> This is getting very Juvenile. No even "fun to boot". Boring!


I am trying but he is not giving me much to work with:laughing:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

bwalley said:


> My oldest daughter is 16 and a 1/2.
> 
> Are we betting?
> 
> Or do you just want to know how old I am?


No I really don't care.


----------

